# Primavera Project Management P6 v7 برابط واحد فقط



## eng_ismail2006 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

أعزائي أعضاء منتدانا الكريم



اقدم لكم اليوم النسخه الفريده والجديده من نوعها من البرنامج الخارق جدا 



*Primavera Project Management P6 v7*




*في ثوبه الجديد من شركة أوراكل !!*






it is 100% free










it do not required any license










it release in September 2009











mean very latest software for project management










رابط واحد فقط ,,,, وملف بحجم 405.3 ميجا

علي 3 سيرفرات صاروخيه








http://www.multiupload.com/A59D8CRDIS

​*فقط أرجوا الدعاء لي !!*


----------



## sayed anwar (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك ويتم نعمته عليك


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اشرف الشرقاوي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عن من سواك*​*اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل *​*والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال*​


----------



## Haneen Alaa (5 أكتوبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## Jamal (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

عناية السيد المهندس اسماعيل
تحية طيبة و بعد
الشكر كل الشكر على اخر نسخة من البرنامج
ولكن صادفنى مشكلة فى تخليق قواعد البيانات
نرجو الافادة هل سيتم استخدام اوركال 10g ام غير ذلك
و سلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
م محمد عبد الغنى


----------



## saintsprings (12 أكتوبر 2010)

erci


----------



## saalaam (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقك ويعطيك اللي في بالك


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز
لكن سؤال هل هناك فروق كبيره بينه و بين الاصدار السابق برجاء الافاده
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## toti2010 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## mustafasas (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## ashraff (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااا 


شكككككككككككككككككككككككك:20::20:كككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## الماء سر الحياة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

وفقك الله لكل ما يحبه ويرضاه
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hanisami (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشكرك اخى الفاضل على هذا البرنامج الجميل 
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء*​


----------



## سلفيوم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم
وبارك الله فيك ولك وعليك


----------



## zico_zidany (7 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى العزيز البرنامج عند تنزيله طلب السيريال ياريت تكتبة لنا 
وفقك الله وجزال كل خير


----------



## سلفيوم (7 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا ركبت البرنامج
وهو يطلب باسورد فقط وليس سيريال ويمكن وضع اي باسورد


----------



## thamer_salah (8 نوفمبر 2010)

يا اخوان ارجو المساعدة قمت بتنزيل البرنامج كاملا وعندما بدات البرنامج ظهرت لي مشكلة عند ادخال ال User name And Passord وهي عدم البقدرة للشبك مع قواعد البيانات Unable to connect with the data base ما هو الحل ساعدوني


----------



## مدحت ابوبكر (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جارى التحميل أخى الفاضل


----------



## ayssar (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*الف شكر وبارك الله فيك ويتم نعمته عليك*​


----------



## hanisami (10 نوفمبر 2010)

_جزاك الله خير_


----------



## a.assal (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم الملف تم حذفه هل من رابط اخر؟


----------



## بدر.نت (11 ديسمبر 2010)

_شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيتم خــــــــــــــــــــــيراً_


----------



## hhmdan (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لجهودك وبار الله فيك


----------



## المهندسه هديل (5 يناير 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل مع الاسف اخي الفاضل
لكن جزاكم الله خيرا على اي حال


----------



## hiall_20 (15 يناير 2011)

الروابط تعمل اليوم تم التزيل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## civil eng h (17 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## HATEM ABUL KASSEM (15 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## magnoooo (20 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك كنت فعلا محتاجه


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااا


----------



## وجيه صقر (15 مايو 2011)

أنا حملت البرنامج على ويندوز 7 ، 32 بت ، والبرنامج يجد صعوبة في تكوين قواعد البيانات ، لا أدري ما المشكلة


----------



## Osama Hamad (18 مايو 2011)

الاخ اسماعيل اشكرك جزيل الشكر اجد صعوبة في الحصول على الكود product code للبرنامج فهل تكرمت بالمساعده
مع الاحترام


----------



## boushy (19 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​*ربنا يوفقك ويعطيك اللي في بالك*


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (18 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## فيلسوف الموقع (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا سيدي


----------

